# Εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι (Φόρθνετ)



## sarant (Jun 3, 2009)

Έχω ακούσει ένα σωρό ιστορίες φρίκης για εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. Με πήραν προχτές τηλέφωνο από τη Φόρθνετ και προτείνουν ένα πακέτο τηλέφωνο (όλες οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά-υπεραστικά-διεθνή συν 1 ώρα προς κινητά) και Ιντερνέτι προς 39,99/μήνα. 

Είναι δικό τους το δίκτυο, με οπτικές ίνες, είπαν. Στην ερώτηση πώς φτάνει η ίνα σπίτι μου από τον κόμβο της γειτονιάς, δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει η κυρία. 

Οικονομικά, συμφέρει πολύ έναντι του ΟΤΕ. Τι μειονεκτήματα μπορεί να έχει;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2009)

Είχα το πακέτο της Φόρθνετ που αναφέρεις, με το ιδιωτικό τους δίκτυο, από το 2006 μέχρι το 2007. Θα σου πω τις δικές μου εντυπώσεις:

1) Τότε η ποιότητα του ήχου στα τηλεφωνήματα δεν ήταν άριστη. Δεν ξέρω αν την έχουν βελτιώσει τώρα ή αν έπασχε μόνο στη δική μου γειτονιά.

2) Όταν έχεις αυτό το είδος σύνδεσης, δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις όλους τους αριθμούς που υπάρχουν. Κάποιους αριθμούς έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να τους καλώ από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Γι' αυτό, ποτέ δεν διέκοψα τη σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ, απλώς έβαλα δεύτερη γραμμή της Φόρθνετ. Μπορεί κι αυτό να έχει αλλάξει από τότε και να μπορείς να καλείς όλα τα είδη των αριθμών.

3) Η τεχνική υποστήριξη σε κανέναν εναλλακτικό πάροχο δεν μπορούσε να συγκριθεί με αυτή του ΟΤΕ. Έκτοτε μπορεί να έχει βελτιωθεί στη Φόρθνετ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί στην Hellas On Line που έχω τώρα. Ευτυχώς που δεν τους χρειάζομαι συχνά, γιατί όποτε τούς χρειάστηκα, έφτυσα αίμα.

4) Το χειρότερο απ' όλα: όταν χρειάστηκε να μετακομίσω σε απόσταση 50 μέτρων, δεν υπήρχε μηχανισμός για να μεταφερθεί η σύνδεση. Έπρεπε να διακοπεί και να γίνει καινούρια αίτηση, με όλες τις καθυστερήσεις της. Μπορεί κι αυτό να το έχουν διορθώσει έκτοτε.

Δική μου λύση μετά τη μετακόμιση:

Γραμμή ΟΤΕ για τα βασικά μου αστικά τηλεφωνήματα. Μου κοστίζει περίπου 50 ευρώ το δίμηνο, με όλα μαζί, πάγιο ISDN και τηλεφωνήματα.
Hellas On Line για Ίντερνετ (μέχρι 24 Mbps λένε) και στοιχίζει 19,5 ευρώ το μήνα.
Voipbuster με dual τηλεφωνική συσκευή, που μπορεί να κάνει και συμβατικά τηλεφωνήματα και φυσικά χρησιμοποιείται και με κλειστό τον υπολογιστή, για όλα τα υπεραστικά μου. Στο Voipbuster κάθε τηλεφώνημα μού στοιχίζει 4 λεπτά, όσο κι αν κρατήσει και όπου κι αν πάρω. Φυσικά μιλάω και μέσω Skype δωρεάν, κατευθείαν από τον υπολογιστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2009)

Το μεγαλύτερο μειονέκτημα που έχω ακούσει είναι κατά τη μεταφορά τηλεφώνου. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί αρκετές ημέρες επειδή πρέπει (?) να περάσει μέσω ΟΤΕ. Γνωρίζω δύο περιπτώσεις (κοινών γνωστών :) ) που ο μεν ένας χρειάστηκε να κάνει στο ενδιάμεσο νέα σύνδεση με ΟΤΕ και ο άλλος θα πρέπει να περιμένει καμιά 15αριά μέρες για μεταφορά λόγω μετακόμισης μέσα στον ίδιο δήμο.

Ανάλογα προβλήματα μπορεί να έχεις σε γενικότερες βλάβες δικτύων (όπου ο ΟΤΕ επισκευάζει βέβαια πρώτα τις δικές του διασυνδέσεις). Ο ΟΤΕ μάλιστα, όταν του κάνεις παράπονα για το τιμολόγιο ως πιστός πελάτης (που είμαι) σου λέει: «Ναι, αλλά εμείς έχουμε να συντηρούμε και το δίκτυο...»

:) Λίγες μέρες μετά την εξαγορά του ΟΤΕ από την Deutsche Telekom υπήρξε τριπλό απρόβλεπτο μπλακάουτ δέκα ωρών στη γερμανική κινητή τηλεφωνία, οπότε γνωστός μου σχολίασε ότι «χρειάζεται επειγόντως μεταφορά τεχνογνωσίας από την Cosmote στη μητρική, στη Γερμανία».


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2009)

Με τη Forthnet η εμπειρία μου δεν είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά καλύτερη από άλλων εταιρειών. Η ποιότητα της γραμμής δεν ήταν πολύ καλή (όχι πολύ καλός ήχος), ενώ η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών είχε πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα (ώρες αναμονής). Εξαρτάται από τη χρήση που κάνεις. Έχω φύγει από τον ΟΤΕ εδώ και ένα χρόνο+ και είμαι με την Netone και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος (δεν το μετάνιωσα δηλ.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2009)

Ιστορίες φρίκης και από εδώ, αν και έχω διακόψει τη σύνδεση εδώ και αρκετό καιρό οπότε μπορεί να έχει γίνει κανένα θαύμα εντωμεταξύ. Τα είχα πει και στο φόρουμ που έκλεισε.

1. Συχνές διακοπές γραμμής.
2. Μέχρι και 1 ώρα αναμονή στην τεχνική υποστήριξη (ενώ η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών που είναι για τους νέους πελάτες, πριν να γίνει κανείς συνδρομητής δηλαδή, το σηκώνει αμέσως). Ακόμα και όταν το σήκωναν, πολλές φορές δεν μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν.
3. Το αλαλούμ το ίδιο στα γραφεία τους. Είχα πετύχει σκηνικό με πελάτισσα να βρίζει σαν νταλικέρης (έμοιαζε κιόλας ) ενώ παραδίπλα μια υπάλληλος έπαιζε πασιέντζα στον υπολογιστή της (χωρίς να φαίνεται, φυσικά).

Είμαι κι εγώ στη NetOne, με τα ίδια περίπου χρήματα που αναφέρεις, sarant, και με πολύ ελκυστικό πακέτο (απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας και 18 διεθνείς προορισμούς, μεταξύ των οποίων και οι ΗΠΑ). Έχω ελάχιστες διακοπές, καλή ποιότητα, η εξυπηρέτησή τους είναι αμεσότατη και γενικώς είμαι ικανοποιημένη. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν όταν ήθελα να ρυθμίσω και το λάπτοπ μου να βλέπει το ρούτερ. Οι τεχνικοί της εταιρείας δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν πώς να το κάνω και μου έλεγαν κάτι σαχλαμάρες, ότι δηλαδή έχει Βίστα ο υπολογιστής μου και εκεί οφείλεται το πρόβλημα, αλλά τελικά με βοήθησε ένας φίλος τεχνικός και το έφτιαξα, μια απλή ρυθμισούλα ήταν.

Α, και ναι, τώρα που μετακόμισα, έκαναν 15 μέρες να μου μεταφέρουν το τηλέφωνο. Αλλά, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, εγώ στον ΟΤΕ δεν ξαναγυρίζω. Και περιμένω πώς και πώς να πω το ίδιο και για τη ΔΕΗ.


----------



## YiannisMark (Jun 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Είναι δικό τους το δίκτυο, με οπτικές ίνες, είπαν. Στην ερώτηση πώς φτάνει η ίνα σπίτι μου από τον κόμβο της γειτονιάς, δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει η κυρία.


Χμμμ, η οπτική ίνα *δεν *φτάνει στο σπίτι. Φτάνει μέχρι το κοντινότερο κέντρο (ή κουτί του ΟΤΕ). Από εκεί μέχρι το σπίτι μας, έρχεται ο παλιός, κλασικός χαλκός. Αναπτυγμένες υποδομές fiber-to-the-home υπάρχουν μόνο σε κάτι παρακατιανές χώρες όπως Σουηδία και λοιπά. Έχει γίνει προσπάθεια και στην Ελλάδα, αλλά το κόστος είναι δυσθεώρητο, με αποτέλεσμα να απευθύνεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε μεγάλους εταιρικούς πελάτες.

Όσο για το αν συμφέρει / αποδίδει κάποιος πάροχος, μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο πολλοί παράγοντες. Θα πρότεινα, για αρχή, μια αναζήτηση στο www.adslgr.com με λέξεις-κλειδιά _Forthent + [όνομα περιοχής]_ ώστε να πάρει κάποιος μια ιδέα για το αν/τι παράπονα υπάρχουν από συντοπίτες του. Έπειτα, υπολογισμό της απόστασης από το κοντινότερο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, άρα και της μέγιστης θεωρητικής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού του ρούτερ. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει (κατά προσέγγιση) από το http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php και θα μας λύσει την απορία _πόσο θα είναι το «μέχρι 24 Mbps»._


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 3, 2009)

Από τη στιγμή που έβαλα dsl, είμαι πελάτισσα της φόρθνετ. Για τηλεφωνία διστάζω ακόμα. Το ίντερνετ της λοιπόν το δοκίμασα αρχικά στην ηλιούπολη (όπου έγινε και μια αναβάθμιση ταχύτητας μέσα στα χρόνια) και τώρα στο κουκάκι, είμαι στο -υποτιθέμενο- ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο. Πρόβλημα δεν είχα, εκτός από μια-δυο περιπτώσεις που βέβαια, αρκούσαν για να δω ότι η υποστήριξη είναι αρκετά ανεπαρκής και οι υπάλληλοι στοιχειώδους κατάρτισης.
Το δίκτυο δεν είναι δικό τους. Πάνω στις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ πατάνε. Όταν καλέσαμε την υποστήριξη της φόρθνετ μαύρα μεσάνυχτα γιατί δεν είχαμε δίκτυο (και ναι, έπρεπε να δουλέψουμε), μας είπαν ότι ίσως ο ΟΤΕ κάνει συντήρηση στις γραμμές. 
Όταν επικαλεστήκαμε ότι ανήκουμε στο δίκτυο της φορθνετ, μας είπαν και οι ίδιοι ότι ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιούν τον ΟΤΕ (άλλωστε, δεν έχω δει ποτέ και κανένα φορτηγάκι φόρθνετ με συνεργείο).
Πιστεύω ότι όντως καλό είναι να κοιτάξεις το adsl.gr για πληροφορίες σχετικά με την περιοχή σου.
Όπως και η Αλεξάνδρα, παραμένω στον ΟΤΕ. Έχω γραμμή PSTN και μαζί με τα κινητά που καλώ, ο λογαριασμός δεν ξεπερνά τα 65 το δίμηνο. Θεωρητικά, έχω μια κάποια επιβάρυνση, αλλά και το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Αν δεν δω να βελτιώνεται η υποστήριξη για το ίντερνετ, δεν πρόκειται να με πείσουν ότι μπορούν να αναλάβουν και την τηλεφωνία. Οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία.
:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2013)

Είπα κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω τις υπηρεσίες ενός διαφορετικού πάροχου υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου και τηλεφώνου, μήπως έχει καλύτερες ταχύτητες, μήπως απαντά πιο γρήγορα στο τηλέφωνο. Όχι, δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα παράπονα από τον προηγούμενο, αλλά εδώ άλλοι αλλάζουν τις γυναίκες σαν τα πουκάμισα, ας μην έχω και τύψεις που αποφάσισα να αλλάξω πάροχο μια φορά στα 15 χρόνια. 

Τονίζω στον υπάλληλο που μου έκανε το ψηστήρι ότι δεν μπορώ να μείνω πολλές ώρες χωρίς ίντερνετ. Μου λέει ότι την Παρασκευή θα μου φέρουν το καινούργιο ρούτερ και η διακοπή θα είναι το πολύ κανένα δίωρο. Εντάξει, θα το αντέξω.

Την Τετάρτη έχουν ειδοποιήσει τον παλιό πάροχο, αυτός κόβει τη σύνδεση και μένω στα κρύα του λουτρού. Βάζω wifi και συνδέομαι με την κουζίνα που εξυπηρετεί άλλη σύνδεση μέσα στο σπίτι, αλλά αρχίζω να θυμάμαι μέρες dial-up και να καρφώνω βελόνες σε κούκλες βουντού. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο την υποστήριξη του νέου πάροχου. Όχι, δεν απαντάνε πιο γρήγορα από τους άλλους. Πολλές φορές, όταν αντιλαμβάνεται το σύστημα ότι αναβοσβήνουν πια τα λαμπάκια μου, μου λέει να πάρω αργότερα και μου κλείνει τη γραμμή. Μπορείτε πια να διαβάζετε το κείμενο με διάφορες μοχθηρές φατσούλες ανάμεσα στις γραμμές και τις προτάσεις.

Όταν πια καταλήγω σε κάποιον τεχνικό και του εξηγώ το πρόβλημα, ζητώντας να μου δώσει κωδικούς για να μπω από το τωρινό ρούτερ μου, μου ζητά το ΑΦΜ μου. Του το δίνω.
— Βλέπω ότι το τηλέφωνο είναι στο όνομα Χ.
— Ναι, της συζύγου μου.
— Θα πρέπει να μας δώσει αυτή το ΑΦΜ της.
— Α, είναι αυτό.
— Όχι, θα πρέπει να μας το πει η ίδια.
— Μα λείπει τώρα. Να σας το πω με τη γυναικεία μου φωνή;
Ο υπάλληλος γελάει. Αντιλαμβάνεται ότι κάνουμε διάλογο ηλιθίων.

Αποχαιρετιόμαστε και κλείνουμε μέχρι να επιστρέψει η σύζυγος. Αργότερα όμως οι τηλεφωνητές έχουν πάει πάλι για βόλτα. Δεν πειράζει, θα ζήσω μιάμιση μέρα με τις ταχύτητες dial-up.

Το πρωί της Παρασκευής περνά, κοντεύει να περάσει και το απόγευμα και ρούτερ δεν έχει φτάσει. Ψύλλοι στ’ αφτιά μου: είναι η κατάρα της Παρασκευής. Παρασκευή χαλάει ό,τι δεν μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα να φτιάξει. Τηλέφωνο στην υποστήριξη. «Να σας δώσω τα στοιχεία του πακέτου και του κούριερ να δείτε γιατί δεν σας ήρθε;» «Να μου τα δώσετε». 

Παίρνω τηλέφωνο τους κούριερ, κάθε φορά που τελειώνει η αναμονή το τηλέφωνο κλείνει από μόνο του. Καταφεύγω ξανά στην υποστήριξη: το και το, θέλω κωδικούς (έχω την κόρη για stand-by να κάνει τη μαμά). «Δεν είναι εύκολο να σας δώσω κωδικούς, πρέπει να βγάλουν καινούργιους οι τεχνικοί γιατί δεν κρατάμε τους παλιούς. Αλλά εδώ βλέπω ότι ήρθαν οι κούριερ και δεν σας βρήκαν». Δεν μας βρήκαν γιατί δεν βρήκαν το σπίτι γιατί τα λεπτομερή στοιχεία που έδωσα δεν έφτασαν ποτέ στα χέρια τους. «Να σας δώσω να πάρετε το τοπικό γραφείο», προτείνει η υπάλληλος. (Μα γιατί κάποιοι υπάλληλοι είναι τόσο πιο πρακτικοί και αποτελεσματικοί από τους άλλους;)

«Δεν σας βρήκε ο υπάλληλος», μου λέει το τοπικό γραφείο. «Δεν βρήκε το σπίτι, εμείς εδώ ήμασταν». Τελικά αποφασίζω να πάω εγώ να πάρω το πακέτο από το τοπικό γραφείο. Δείχνω την ταυτότητά μου, βάζω υπογραφές, παίρνω το πακέτο με το πολύτιμα απόρρητα και φεύγω. Επάνω το πακέτο γράφει το όνομα της συζύγου μου, αλλά κανένας δεν ζητά εξουσιοδότηση ή ΑΦΜ, κανένας δεν τολμά να αμφισβητήσει ότι είναι δικό μου!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Πιο εύκολα παίρνεις από τον Δήμο Αθηναίων τρία πιστοποιητικά γεννήσεως για το ίδιο παιδί σε διαφορετικές ηλικίες...


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

Συνονόματε, δεν ήξερες την κρητική παροιμία;
Όποιος καλά του κάθεται και πιο καλά γυρεύγει...
ο διάβολος του κώλου του, κουκιά του μαγειρεύγει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Μα ήμουνα σίγουρος πως κάποιος θα 'ρχότανε να μου τη θυμίσει τώρα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα ήμουνα σίγουρος πως κάποιος θα 'ρχότανε να μου τη θυμίσει τώρα.


Κουκιά ένα, παραλλαγή με πέλαγο δύο, με τσεβρέ τρία, με θάλασσα και κόλπο τέσσερα. Τσικαλιά ολόκληρη.  

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά εδώ βλέπω ότι ήρθαν οι κούριερ και δεν σας βρήκαν». Δεν μας βρήκαν γιατί δεν βρήκαν το σπίτι γιατί τα λεπτομερή στοιχεία που έδωσα δεν έφτασαν ποτέ στα χέρια τους.


Από αυτά που λες, απομονώνω αυτό εδώ: Αφού όλα τα πακέτα των κούριερ έχουν και τηλέφωνο επάνω, γιατί ο τύπος που ήρθε και δεν μπορούσε να βρει το σπίτι δεν πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο; Ίσως επειδή οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι παριστάνουν ότι δουλεύουν, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα βρίσκονται αλλού. Ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο, όταν καταγγέλλουμε τέτοιους κακούς επαγγελματίες, να βάζουμε και το όνομα των εταιρειών μαζί με λινκ, ώστε να μαθαίνουν ότι τα παράπονά μας κυκλοφορούν και σε ευρύτερο κύκλο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το έλεγξα αυτό που λες και είδα ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εκτός από τα λεπτομερή στοιχεία για τη διεύθυνση, είχε χαθεί και ο αριθμός του κινητού (που είχα δώσει γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο). Αυτό το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε από κάποιον υπάλληλο του παρόχου. Εκείνο χάλασε από κλασική τσαπατσουλιά και λύθηκε με κλασική παράκαμψη της ανόητης τυπολατρίας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2013)

Περί κούριερ:
Εν Λονδίνω, πριν μερικούς μήνες γίναμε από δεκαοχτώ χωριά με μια εταιρία η οποία έπρεπε να μου φέρει ένα ράφι και αντί για το ράφι δεν μου άφηνε ούτε ειδοποίηση ότι ήρθε και δε με βρήκε ο υπάλληλος (ενώ ήμουνα στο σπίτι και τον περίμενα). Απλά φαινόταν στη σχετική σελίδα στο ιντερνέτιο ότι ήρθαν και δεν με βρήκαν. Μάλιστα επειδή την πρώτη φορά την είχα ανοιχτή τη σελίδα εκείνη την ώρα, είδα να αλλάζει το "υπό παράδοση" σε "παραλήπτης έλειπε" στην οθόνη μου και πήρα το θυρωρείο τηλέφωνο και τους είπα μην τον αφήσετε να φύγει, γυρίστε τον πίσω και μου είπε ο θυρωρός ¨δεν ήρθε κανένας". 
Όταν έκανα παράπονο σχετικά με το ότι δεν είχα καμία απόδειξη ότι ήρθε ο κούριερ, γιατί δεν μου άφησε ειδοποιητήριο, η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν αφήνουμε ειδοποιητήρια σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους για να μην το πάρει κανένας άλλος κλπ κλπ. Τους είπα ότι δεν έχουμε κοινόχρηστο γραμματοκιβώτιο, το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει το δικό του, κι αν είχε μπει στον κόπο να έρθει μέχρι το σπίτι μου ο κούριερ θα το είχε δει. 

Τελικά αφού έγινε ΤΟ ζήτημα και βριστήκαμε δεκαπέντε φορές τηλεφωνικά, το δέμα ήρθε μετά από δυο βδομάδες- ξεχαρβαλωμένο και σπασμένο. Και φυσικά ήμουνα έτοιμη να του πω του κούριερ μπα, πώς και το βρήκες το σπίτι αυτή τη φορά, αλλά δεν κάθισε ούτε δευτερόλεπτο, έφυγε τρέχοντας, μάλλον γιατί ήξερε ότι είχε λερωμένη τη φωλιά του. Ο αποστολέας αντικατάστησε το ράφι, και μάλιστα μου το έφερε ο ίδιος αλλά δυστυχώς, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η υπόθεση είχαν ήδη φύγει οι μαστόροι και δεν έλεγε τώρα να τους ξαναφέρω και να τους ακριβοπληρώσω για ένα ράφι. Έτσι το ράφι είναι στην αποθήκη και περιμένει την επόμενη φορά που θα φέρω κάποιον να κάνει δουλειές στο σπίτι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2013)

Κι εμένα μού έχει συμβεί να ισχυριστεί ψέματα κούριερ ότι ήρθε και δεν με βρήκε. Κατάλαβα ότι απλώς δεν προλάβαινε να έρθει και σκαρφίστηκε το ψέμα -- ήρθε όμως την επομένη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2013)

Εδώ είμαστε ΗΒ, όμως, πέντε φορές ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας, πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα. 
Συγκεκριμένα τέσσερεις. Τόσες φορές ήμουνα σπίτι και περίμενα και ισχυρίστηκε ο κούριερ οτι δεν με βρήκε- χωρίς να αφήσει ειδοποιητήριο. 
Ανακάλυψα στο ιντερνετιο ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία το κάνει αυτό συστηματικά. 

ΥΓ Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όσους νομίζουν ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται αυτά.


----------

